# Training Bertie....



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow. Harry and I loved the video. I wish I had had my phone handy -- Harry kept barking at the computer wanting Bertie to come out of the screen and play with him. Then he would run to the front door to see if he was outside!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's so good! And so happy go lucky. You're doing a great job with him. He's obviously having a great time. His stay was awesome, and so was Jacks.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Impressive! Good job, all three of you


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Bertie is doing very well and he is having such a fun time too! Jacks was being a very patient big brother. I loved watching.  What handsome guys you have.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He looks good! So happy and so willing!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@Megora

Bertie is looking good. To stop the crabbing out on heeling I would suggest to try heeling with no treats on you. I think you will find that the crabbing will stop. Just jackpot.
I speak from experience. I started up training with my older one for the first time in over a year and his crabbing disappeared when I stopped having treats on me for heeling. The same goes for my puppy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

rhondas said:


> @Megora
> 
> Bertie is looking good. To stop the crabbing out on heeling I would suggest to try heeling with no treats on you. I think you will find that the crabbing will stop. Just jackpot.


Thanks....

He actually does still crab when I use the treats on the shelf method (I do this in the house, outside since it's new for my winter puppy we revert back to treats in the right hand or pocket. The crabbing - a lot of it is just him being very eager to work his puppy heart out and earn those treats. That and I was weaving all over there. :doh: 

I've found that moving the left hand outside his head helps straighten him up, which I praise and encourage. And it will just take time for him to get into the habit.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Adorable! Bertie looks really good! I'm jealous of your stand-stay. 

My thoughts about the crabbing... I think he is also crowding you, which is making you not walk in a straight line. I am having the same issue with Riot and I stink at walking straight. Also, try some left-about turns, instead of right abouts. Even left turns will probably help. That will help him remember to keep his butt in. I would surprise him with the turns when he is really crabbing to try get him in the habit.


----------

